# Deleted mics in SStW, content missing keeps popping up...



## axb312 (Jan 8, 2020)

I deleted all mic options except close1.

Resaved the patches I'm using after selecting the close1 mic only on them.

Did several batch resaves. 

Please help me get rid of this error.


----------

